# Mit PHP in eine MySQL Datenbank schreiben (UPDATE)



## iSteff (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Datenbank in MySQL und ein Formular, dass die Daten in editierbare texareas schreibt, damit man sie in dem Formular überarbeiten kann. Bis dahin funktioniert alles nur das Updaten der Daten funktioniert nicht. Hier der Code (der Datei speichern.php, die die Daten die vom Formular übergeben wurden in der Datenbank aktualisieren soll):


```
$DatabasePointer = mysql_connect("_mein_server", "mein_benutzername", "mein_passwort");
mysql_select_db("meine datenbank", $DatabasePointer);

mysql_query("UPDATE `users` WHERE `User` = '".$_REQUEST['User']."'  SET `Name` = '".$_REQUEST['Name']."', 
`Spitzname` = '".$_REQUEST['Spitzname']."', 
`Wohnort` = '".$_REQUEST['Wohnort']."', 
`Stimmlage` = '".$_REQUEST['Stimmlage']."', 
`Aufgaben_adB` = '".$_REQUEST['Aufgaben_adB']."', 
`Aufgaben_hdB` = '".$_REQUEST['Aufgaben_hdB']."', 
`Musikalische_Aktivitaeten` = '".$_REQUEST['Musikalische_Aktivitaeten']."',
`LMusik` = '".$_REQUEST['LMusik']."', 
`LEssen` = '".$_REQUEST['LEssen']."', 
`LFilm` = '".$_REQUEST['LFilm']."', 
`LSchulfach` = '".$_REQUEST['LSchulfach']."', 
`LSchauspieler` = '".$_REQUEST['LSchauspieler']."', 
`MoB` = '".$_REQUEST['MoB']."', 
`SoS` = '".$_REQUEST['SoS']."', 
`PoK` = '".$_REQUEST['PoK']."', 
`KoT` = '".$_REQUEST['KoT']."', 
`NoF` = '".$_REQUEST['NoF']."';
", $DatabasePointer);
```

Wo liegt mein Fehler wenn das Script nie irgendetwas in die DB schreibt?

(ich hoffe ich habe mich richtig ausgedrückt... ich arbeite erst seit 3 Tagen mit MySQL)
Danke, Steff


----------



## elmyth_ (10. Juli 2006)

Schau die mal die UPDATE-Syntax an: MySQL 4.0 Referenzhandbuch :: 7.4.5 UPDATE-Syntax


----------



## chris_sit (11. Juli 2006)

WHERE-Klausel immer am Ende deiner Query


----------



## iSteff (11. Juli 2006)

chris_sit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> WHERE-Klausel immer am Ende deiner Query



Tja, nur das hatte ich auch schon... Mein Code sieht jetzt folgendermaßen aus:

```
mysql_query("UPDATE `users` SET `Name` = '".$_REQUEST['Name']."', 
`Spitzname` = '".$_REQUEST['Spitzname']."', 
`Wohnort` = '".$_REQUEST['Wohnort']."', 
`Stimmlage` = '".$_REQUEST['Stimmlage']."', 
`Aufgaben_adB` = '".$_REQUEST['Aufgaben_adB']."', 
`Aufgaben_hdB` = '".$_REQUEST['Aufgaben_hdB']."', 
`Musikalische_Aktivitaeten` = '".$_REQUEST['Musikalische_Aktivitaeten']."',
`LMusik` = '".$_REQUEST['LMusik']."', 
`LEssen` = '".$_REQUEST['LEssen']."', 
`LFilm` = '".$_REQUEST['LFilm']."', 
`LSchulfach` = '".$_REQUEST['LSchulfach']."', 
`LSchauspieler` = '".$_REQUEST['LSchauspieler']."', 
`MoB` = '".$_REQUEST['MoB']."', 
`SoS` = '".$_REQUEST['SoS']."', 
`PoK` = '".$_REQUEST['PoK']."', 
`KoT` = '".$_REQUEST['KoT']."', 
`NoF` = '".$_REQUEST['NoF']."'
WHERE `User` = '".$_REQUEST['User']."' ", $DatabasePointer);
```

Ich habe ja irgendwie den Verdacht, dass ich nur irgendwo einen Beistrich oder einen Strichpunkt falsch gesetzt habe... aber wo?

Danke, Steff


----------



## chris_sit (11. Juli 2006)

die genaue Fehlermeldung dürfte da vielleicht auf die Spürnge helfen..


----------



## iSteff (11. Juli 2006)

Ich bekomme aber keine Fehlermeldung... 

Sorry, aber wie gesagt: Ich bin kompletter MySQL-Neuling!

Steff


----------



## chris_sit (11. Juli 2006)

> ```
> mysql_query("UPDATE `users` SET `Name` = '".$_REQUEST['Name']."',
> .....
> `KoT` = '".$_REQUEST['KoT']."',
> ...




Versuch das mal...


----------



## iSteff (11. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank!!


----------

